# Pixel 6 Pro Will Not Pair with 2011 Mazda 3



## Grayrail (Mar 31, 2016)

I recently upgraded from a Pixel 3a XL to a Pixel 6 Pro. The Pixel 3 pairs with my 2011 Mazda 3 and works perfectly. The Pixel 6 does not. 

I placed both phones in the car and set both phones and the car into pairing. Each phone sees the other and the Pixel 3 connects with the Mazda. The Pixel 6 doesn't even find the Mazda. I searched online and there apparently have been numerous problems with Google phones since November of last year. There were suggestions for changing settings for Gabeldorsche or Disable Bluetooth A2DP (both were off in both phones). Turning on both- one at a time - in the new phone didn't help. Both phones use AVRCP 1.5. I tried 1.4 with the new phone (nothing to lose) and it did did not work. I also did a Force Stop and cleared Cache and Storage; no effect. Finally, I disabled Bluetooth A2DP Hardware, again with no effect.

My system updates are current. Do you have any suggestions, or do I need to wait for Google to fix this?

Thanks,
Grayrail


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How new is the phone? If it's less than a year, I would suggest contacting them in case the issue is with the phone itself and they need to send you a new phone under warranty.

Having said that, do you know anyone else with a pixel 6 phone just to test to make sure that can connect?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you tried with the Pixel 3 off?


----------



## Grayrail (Mar 31, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> Have you tried with the Pixel 3 off?


I deleted the Pixel 3 from the Mazda's memory and the Pixel 6 works. Deleting shouldn't be necessary according to the Mazda manual, but it does work.

Thanks,
Grayrail


----------



## Grayrail (Mar 31, 2016)

Couriant said:


> How new is the phone? If it's less than a year, I would suggest contacting them in case the issue is with the phone itself and they need to send you a new phone under warranty.
> 
> Having said that, do you know anyone else with a pixel 6 phone just to test to make sure that can connect?


I followed Terrynet's suggestion and deleted the Pixel 3 from the Mazda's Bluetooth. Pixel 6 works now.

Thanks,
Grayrail


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

